# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [RID] Rencontres musicales

## Aitone

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas organiser une RID musicale ? En effet, le 29 mars il y aura  Reims :
The Arrs
Black Bomb A

Autant dire que du bon.

Les festivits dbuteront ce soir l  20h00  la Cartonnerie pour la modique somme de 1310. Vu le niveau du concert, a les vaut LARGEMENT.

Faisons marcher le co-voiturage et joignons nous ensemble pour tre le plus nombreux l bas... Pour l'instant, 2 parisiens sont motivs, Descent et moi-mme et j'ose esprer que notre correspondant local DavidDeTroyes sera notre contact sur place...

Alors  bientt j'espre

----------


## Deadpool

Allez, amateurs de musique nergique, faites-vous connaitre.

1310 c'est donn!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

J'ai pas encore mes places mais vous pouvez compter sur moi (et mes potes) pour venir fout' le bordel dans la fosse ! 

PS : Comment vous faites aux autres RID pour vous reconnaitre ? J'espre qu'il faut pas mettre un T-Shirt "developpez" quand mme  ::aie::  !!!

----------


## Aitone

Comme tu n'as pas encore fait de RID, tu dois porter un tee-shirt orange fluo avec la motion : "I'm not (only) a sexy toy"

C'est la rgle   ::aie::  

Et tu n'oubliera pas David que je te dois quelques coups d'paules dans la fosse  ::twisted::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Comme tu n'as pas encore fait de RID, tu dois porter un tee-shirt orange fluo avec la motion : "I'm not (only) a sexy toy"


Ok mais je mettrais mon sweet par dessus !!!  ::mouarf::  




> Et tu n'oubliera pas David que je te dois quelques coups d'paules dans la fosse


 ::calin::  

Oui, mon petit, oui...  ::evilred::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

Je rajoute galement que si d'autres ides de concerts vous viennent, vous pouvez en faire part...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je rajoute galement que si d'autres ides de concerts vous viennent, vous pouvez en faire part...


Le 8 Mai  Chalons-en-Champagne : X-Vision !!!! Arggggggggggggggggg... Massacre  la tronconneuse dans les oreilles !!!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> J'ai pas encore mes places mais vous pouvez compter sur moi (et mes potes) pour venir fout' le bordel dans la fosse !


Aitone, faudrait pas traner non plus pour prendre nos places, je sais pas si a va partir vite.




> PS : Comment vous faites aux autres RID pour vous reconnaitre ? J'espre qu'il faut pas mettre un T-Shirt "developpez" quand mme  !!!


Bah tu fais comme Aitone t'as dit ou alors, si tu trouve un Pouce gant, tu te mets  ct.  ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Alors en fait, la place passe  1060 pour les adhrents Fnac ! ! !
Descent, je te prend une place ?

----------


## joefou

Salut les gars,

Moi aussi je devrais en tre (du concert, pas de la jaquette, hein !).
Je tenterais de venir vtu comme mon avatar. J'espre qu'ils acceptent les haches  l'entre, a m'ennuirais de payer le vestiaire

----------


## Deadpool

> Alors en fait, la place passe  1060 pour les adhrents Fnac ! ! !
> Descent, je te prend une place ?


Je veux bien, je suis pas adhrent Fnac, merci d'avance.  ::wink:: 





> Salut les gars,
> 
> Moi aussi je devrais en tre (du concert, pas de la jaquette, hein !).
> Je tenterais de venir vtu comme mon avatar. J'espre qu'ils acceptent les haches  l'entre, a m'ennuirais de payer le vestiaire


 ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Moi aussi je devrais en tre (du concert, pas de la jaquette, hein !).


Et qu'est ce que t'as contre "ceux de la jaquette" ? Les plus grand mtalleux en sont bien... regarde Georges Michael !!!  ::mrgreen::  




> Je tenterais de venir vtu comme mon avatar. J'espre qu'ils acceptent les haches  l'entre, a m'ennuirais de payer le vestiaire


Mme pas cap' !!! joefou, c'est une "p'tite b..." !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

Faudra qu'on essaie de pouvoir se boire un coup avant d'aller au concert quand mme.

@ joefou : ils acceptent les haches mais pas les trononneuses  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Faudra qu'on essaie de pouvoir se boire un coup avant d'aller au concert quand mme.


Pour moi, pas de problme... (il me reste 3 semaines pour me faire faire un t-shirt DavidDeTroyes !)

----------


## Aitone

J'ai chang le tritre du post car je propose une autre RID.

Pour Garorock du vendredi 6 au dimanche 8 avril. Cela n'intresse personne ? Vous trouverez toutes les infos ncessaires sur le site officiel

Il y a une programmation de dingue et les tarifs vont jusqu' 75 pour les 3 jours.

----------


## Deadpool

C'est parce qu'il y a Olivia Ruiz que tu veux y aller?  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> C'est parce qu'il y a Olivia Ruiz que tu veux y aller?


Pfff dis plutt que t'es jaloux car je la vois ET le 8 mars ET  Garorock  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> Pfff dis plutt que t'es jaloux car je la vois ET le 8 mars ET  Garorock


Oui si tu veux.  ::lol:: 

Sinon pour Garorock, je sais pas encore, je vais voir.  ::wink::

----------


## Aitone

Vas-y, viens tu vas adorer... Bon l'ambiance y est moins mtallique qu' BBA mais c'est vraiment trs trs festif...

Et je prcise que OUI, on peut adorer BBA et Olivia Ruiz...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Alors on change de titre de sujet comme de chaussette, ici !




> Et je prcise que OUI, on peut adorer BBA et Olivia Ruiz...


Techniquement... non ! Mais avec une bonne auto-neuro-programmation, on arrive  de trs bon resultat.  ::aie::  

Objectivement, je pense que le physique d'Olivia aide un peu ce cher "Aitone le chien"  aimer sa musique...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## joefou

> Mme pas cap' !!! joefou, c'est une "p'tite b..." !!!


Effectivement, je risquerais d'avoir un peu chaud, mme sans bouger...




> @ joefou : ils acceptent les haches mais pas les trononneuses


Je vais opter pour un coupe-ongle et deux cure-dents afin d'viter toute meute  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Effectivement, je risquerais d'avoir un peu chaud, mme sans bouger...


Et les concert de Black Bomb A sont rputs pour tre assez sophorifique, n'est ce pas ?

Au fait, tu te rappele si il y avais un caf dans le coin de la cartonnerie ?

----------


## joefou

Nan, je me rappelle pas, juste qu'on est  ct de la boie ferre.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Nan, je me rappelle pas, juste qu'on est  ct de la *boie* ferre.


Du verbe boire !  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## joefou

Hips ! Jessuidjbien fait avant d'avoir trouv le troquet... c'est du srieux...

DavidDeTroyes: Sinon je vais passer ce soir  Fnac pour les places.

----------


## Aitone

Donc on peut dire que nous sommes 4 confirms pour BBA le 29 mars  Reims pour l'instant :

Joefou, David, Descent et moi . . . Pas d'autres amateurs ?

----------


## Deadpool

On doit faire peur!  ::aie::  

Pense-tu 4 mtalleux pogoteurs, c'est pas trs frquentable.  ::lol::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> On doit faire peur!  
> 
> Pense-tu 4 mtalleux pogoteurs, c'est pas trs frquentable.


Mtalleux, mtalleux... Olivia Cruz, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus bourrin quand mme...  ::aie::   ::yaisse2::  

PS : joefou et moi, on a nos places, ay...

----------


## Deadpool

> Mtalleux, mtalleux... *Olivia Cruz*, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus bourrin quand mme...


Olivia Ruiz pas Olivia Cruz.  ::lol::  Toi tu vas te faire taper.  ::aie:: 



> PS : joefou et moi, on a nos places, ay...


Aitone, t'as les places?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Olivia Ruiz pas Olivia Cruz.  Toi tu vas te faire taper.


Chiche !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Aitone, t'as les places?


 ::king::   ::yaisse2::  depuis une heure
On prend quelle voiture ?



> Chiche !!!


Dj que je te devais des coups dans la fosse mais si tu critiques Miss Ruiz, je vais entrer dans une colre digne de ce nom...

----------


## Aitone

Ah oui et si y en a qui y vont, je vais voir X-vision et Sepultura le 13 mars  la loco... 27,5 je me suis laiss tent !

----------


## granquet

> On doit faire peur!  
> 
> Pense-tu 4 mtalleux pogoteurs, c'est pas trs frquentable.


c'est juste que perpignan <-> reims ...
pour aller a un concert qui m'interresse pas plus que a (ce serait vader, je dis pas ...) c'est ptetre pas dans mes moyens  ::oops::

----------


## Deadpool

> depuis une heure
> On prend quelle voiture ?


 ::king:: 

On peut prendre ma voiture si tu veux, a me drange pas.




> Ah oui et si y en a qui y vont, je vais voir X-vision et Sepultura le 13 mars  la loco... 27,5 je me suis laiss tent !


Et ben, a y va les concerts! Remarque, t'as bien raison.  ::D:

----------


## Aitone

Comme tu veux pour la voiture... Par contre, il y a un problme sur les places...  ::?:  

Il y a crit 1060 mais elle m'ont cot 8790 chacune. Et comme j'ai pris le RER pour y aller, faut que tu me rembourses la moiti du ticket  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Comme tu veux pour la voiture... Par contre, il y a un problme sur les places...  
> 
> Il y a crit 1060 mais elle m'ont cot 8790 chacune. Et comme j'ai pris le RER pour y aller, faut que tu me rembourses la moiti du ticket


T'es pas au courant, il y a une brusque monte des prix du baril du Brut, les prix  la pompe s'envolent! Va falloir me rembourser la moiti du plein.  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

ce qu'on fera, c'est que tu essaira de calculer l'essence que l'aller-retour coute, et on dduira les 10 et je paierai la diffrence

----------


## Deadpool

> ce qu'on fera, c'est que tu essaira de calculer l'essence que l'aller-retour coute, et on dduira les 10 et je paierai la diffrence


Ok!  ::wink::

----------


## Aitone

Et mme s'il reste encore du temps (4 semaines), il va falloir qu'on commence  prvoir un RDV  Reims non ? Parce que je connais pas du tout, on compte sur toi David !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et mme s'il reste encore du temps (4 semaines), il va falloir qu'on commence  prvoir un RDV  Reims non ? Parce que je connais pas du tout, on compte sur toi David !


Je vois pour nous trouver un caf tout pres de la salle

----------


## Aitone

Oye Oye ami(e)s parisien(ne)s et autres...

Le 12 avril  l'Elyse Montmartre se produira Asian Dub Foundation  :8O:  Grandiose... Bon, je les vois 5 jours plus tt  Marmande mais j'irai les voir  Montmartre.

Chaque concert d'Asian Dub est unique !

A bon entendeur...

----------


## Deadpool

> Oye Oye ami(e)s parisien(ne)s et autres...
> 
> Le 12 avril  l'Elyse Montmartre se produira Asian Dub Foundation  Grandiose... Bon, je les vois 5 jours plus tt  Marmande mais j'irai les voir  Montmartre.
> 
> Chaque concert d'Asian Dub est unique !
> 
> A bon entendeur...


Connais Asian Dub mais uniquement de nom, quel(s) album(s) me conseillerais-tu pour dcouvrir?

Et combien tu fais de concert par an?  :8O:

----------


## Aitone

> Connais Asian Dub mais uniquement de nom, quel(s) album(s) me conseillerais-tu pour dcouvrir?


Sans hsiter "Enemy of the Enemy" cet album dchire tout... Mais si tu veux, y a un double album best of qui sort le 12 mars  1699


> Et combien tu fais de concert par an?


J'essaie d'en faire au moins 3 par mois... Mais pour moi, un concert dans un bar est un concert.... Toutes les ambiances sont bonnes  prendre...
Et l't j'essaie de faire plein de festivals... Trop bien !


Sinon, je vous conseille d'aller  la Fnac Bastille le soir entre 17 et 20h. Quand j'ai t achet les places de BBA, j'ai rencontr un SDF qui joue de la gratte electrique  :8O:   un truc de dingue. C'est un anglais et jamais j'ai vu quelqu'un jouer comme a. Il jour tous les soirs entre la Fnac et le RER et c'est hallucinant. Tout le monde s'arrte et reste scotcher. J'y suis retourn 3 fois le voir et vais y aller aprs le boulot je pense...
Si vous avez le temps, allez-y, sincrement, a vaut CARRMENT le coup

----------


## sinok

> Oye Oye ami(e)s parisien(ne)s et autres...
> 
> Le 12 avril  l'Elyse Montmartre se produira Asian Dub Foundation  Grandiose... Bon, je les vois 5 jours plus tt  Marmande mais j'irai les voir  Montmartre.
> 
> Chaque concert d'Asian Dub est unique !
> 
> A bon entendeur...


L a ma tente un tantinet plus dj, (c'est pas que Reims c'est loin mais presque, voudraient presque me faire sortir de Paris les gens)

----------


## Deadpool

> L a ma tente un tantinet plus dj, (c'est pas que Reims c'est loin mais presque, *voudraient presque me faire sortir de Paris les gens*)


Les mchants!  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Sinok : Bien sr que a tente... C'est Asian Dub quand mme. Et  Paris qui plus est.. Allez zou, tu viens  :;):  

Descent, c'est la mme... T'as cout un peu ou non ? sinon, je t'ammnerai des albums jeudi prochain.. Mais tu viendras  ::king::

----------


## sinok

Putain faisait des mois qu'j'avais pas cout ADF.
Donc ce midi vu que je suis seul en mission, me suis envoy ce bon vieil Ennemy of the ennemy
Le riff initial de Fortress Europe, le flow Old School de 2 Face, le calme de Thousand Mirrors avec la voix de Sinead O'Connor, la basse hypnotique de Das au summun de son art.

Que du bonheur.

Bon m'en vais surt le site de la FNAC chopper ma place et battre le rappel des troupes


Au fait ils en sont o au niveau du line up? (vu que les gars au chant on tendance  tourner)

--Edit--

a y est j'ai ma place

----------


## Aitone

> Le riff initial de Fortress Europe


difiant  :8O:  


> Au fait ils en sont o au niveau du line up?


Inchang depuis 2003 je crois


> a y est j'ai ma place


Cool ! ! Alors chacun dans son coin ou RID musicale ?

----------


## sinok

> Inchang depuis 2003 je crois


En fait je viens de vrifier, Das s'est barr en 2006, un peu la loose a...




> Alors chacun dans son coin ou RID musicale ?


As you wish.

----------


## Deadpool

> Descent, c'est la mme... T'as cout un peu ou non ?


Non j'ai pas encore pu me procurer un album  mon grand regret...  ::(: 




> sinon, je t'ammnerai des albums jeudi prochain.. Mais tu viendras


Bah je veux bien mais la RID c'est le 15 c'est  dire jeudi en huit. Jeudi prochain, tu vas voir Olivia.  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> En fait je viens de vrifier, Das s'est barr en 2006, un peu la loose a...


Srieux ? ? ?  :8O:   Je veux des sources.... Pourquoi il s'est barr ?



> As you wish.


Ben RID alors... C'est le but du thread  :;):

----------


## sinok

> Dr Das a annonc en mai 2006 qu'il quittait Asian Dub Foundation, pour reprendre l'enseignement et produire sa propre musique. Le nouveau bassiste est Martin Savale, alias Babu Storms, qui joue dj de la basse dans le groupe Swami (au ct de Rocky Singh).


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_Dub_Foundation

----------


## Aitone

> Bah je veux bien mais la RID c'est le 15 c'est  dire jeudi en huit. Jeudi prochain, tu vas voir Olivia.


Je regrette mais non ! Enfin, je sais qu'il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui sont d'accord avec moi mais le 8, c'est jeudi et le 15, c'est jeudi prochain.

----------


## Aitone

J'hallucine... Ils ont mme un article sur Wiki...
Par contre, c'est dommage pour Das, il est trop bon musicalemnt et parlant et a un bon jeu de scene...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je propose une nouvelle RID musical : Nuit Trad'Actuelle  Troyes (qui a dit que ceux qui ecoutaient du mtal etaient cloisonn  leurs styles ?).

Pour ceux qui aiment la musique celt (bretonne, irlandaise, europe du nord, etc.), y'aura du cidre  volont et de la danse... C'est de 20h00  4h00 et c'est fun.

Bon c'est  Troyes mais ca vaut le deplacement !

----------


## Aitone

C'est vendredi soir ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pour ce qui est de l'actuelle RID Musicale (avec un M majuscule etant donn l'ampleur de la chose), nous sommes toujours 4.

Je rappele que la RID est le jeudi 29 mars 2007  20h00  la Cartonnerie  Reims (51).

Je propose le bar La vieille Champagne (24 r Lon Faucher 51100 REIMS) qui est  500 mtres de la salle de concert (voir sur www.mappy.com). 18h30 devant la porte du caf par exemple. Je ne connais pas ce caf mais si ca craint, y'en a au moins 10 dans les alentours (et un cimetire parce que c'est bien connu, les mecs qui ecoutent du mtal sacrifient une vierge dans les cimetires avant chaque concert).

Plus serieusement, on ne mort pas, on ne sacrifie personne et on est poli, viendez les gens, viendez !!!

PS : si mon caf vous plait pas les jeunes, on change, pas de soucis...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est vendredi soir ?


Oups, j'ai pas prcis : c'est samedi 10 mars 2007. A partir de 16h, il y a des cours de danse GRATUITEMENT (mais il faut reserver)... Moi je voulais y aller mais ma nana (qui danse comme une deesse... normal, c'est ma nana) a refus et pretend que j'y arriverai quand mme  ::aie::  Si un jour je l'emmene dans un de mes concerts (chose impossible dans cette vie), je lui dirais la meme chose !  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Merci pour les infos David. Moi a me va bien.

Descent, je viens de regarder, si on prend le trajet rapide, a fait 10 de pages (aller seulement) et a nous fait partir de Porte de Vincennes  17h00 pour une arrive au caf de David  .... 17h26  ::aie::  

Faut qu'on gre a...

Sinon, vous connaissez The Arrs ? J'ai cout hier  la Fnac, c'est pas mal... Bien bourrin comme il faut. Le chanteur a une bonne voix mais le fait qu'il chante en franais a fait un peu bizarre je trouve, genre tagada jones...

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Descent, je viens de regarder, si on prend le trajet rapide, a fait 10 de pages (aller seulement) et a nous fait partir de Porte de Vincennes  17h00 pour une arrive au caf de David  .... 17h26  
> 
> Faut qu'on gre a...


Je peux voir avec joefou pour qu'on soit l  17h30 mais dans ce cas, faut qu'on se tape des sandwichs (vous ne ferez pas bouffez joefou au macdo)... Je vois ca avec lui et je confirme apres...




> Sinon, vous connaissez The Arrs ? J'ai cout hier  la Fnac, c'est pas mal... Bien bourrin comme il faut. Le chanteur a une bonne voix mais le fait qu'il chante en franais a fait un peu bizarre je trouve, genre tagada jones...
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Si je connais The ARRS ? Ce que j'en pense ? Si je trouve que ca fait bizarre ? ARRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGgggggggggggg.... The ARRS c'est de la puissance  l'etat brut.  ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::  

Je me rappele d'un jour o je me promenais  la FNAC. Je passe evidemment au rayon mtal et je vois la pochette de leurs premiers album... Un truc genre Symphony X... Mais bon, par acquis de conscience, je choppe le casque d'ecoute et je le met sur mes oreilles... Ah ben, j'ai pass 1h au rayon et je suis ressorti avec le skeud en main... J'ai fait ecout joefou, il est devenu fou (comme son pseudo)... On a t faire un festival o ils jouaient... C'etait geant !  ::yaisse2::  

Alors oui The Alien's Right Respect Sect c'est top et non le franais ne gene pas du tout !!!  ::mrgreen::   ::king::

----------


## Aitone

> Je peux voir avec joefou pour qu'on soit l  17h30 mais dans ce cas, faut qu'on se tape des sandwichs (vous ne ferez pas bouffez joefou au macdo)... Je vois ca avec lui et je confirme apres...


Je voulais dire 18h30... Il nous faut plus d'une demi-heure pour faire Paris Reims quand mme...

----------


## Deadpool

Coucou les gens.  ::D: 

Bon, en ce qui concerne la Nuit Trad'Actuelle  Troyes, perso le samedi 10 mars je suis pas dispo. Vous me raconterez.  ::wink:: 

Pour BBA, je suis ok avec le lieu de RDV. Par contre, est-ce que c'est facile de se garer  proximit?

Aitone, l'heure de dpart au dpart  Paris me convient, sous rserve cependant d'obtenir une journe de congs (voire une semaine de vacances  ::aie:: ) sinon je ne pourrais pas tre  Porte de Vincennes  cette heure l. Je suis galement ok pour prendre l'autoroute, en plus j'ai un abonnement LiberT, on perdra pas de temps au page.  ::wink:: 

Pour Asian Dub, avant de prendre une place, j'aimerais bien dcouvrir un peu avant histoire de voir si je vais accrocher, pour cela je compte aussi sur toi Aitone. En esprant bien sur que les places ne partent pas trop vite.

Vala!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pour BBA, je suis ok avec le lieu de RDV. Par contre, est-ce que c'est facile de se garer  proximit?


Oui, il y a un parking et de la place a cot de la salle (qui est tres bien faites)

----------


## Aitone

Ben franchement, si t'as pas de journes de congs et que tu es dispo  la mme heure que pour les RID a risque d'tre chaud d'arriver  l'heure...

Jeudi 15, je t'ammnerai du pur Asian Dub  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben franchement, si t'as pas de journes de congs et que tu es dispo  la mme heure que pour les RID a risque d'tre chaud d'arriver  l'heure...


Bah t'inquite pour la journe de congs, devrait pas y avoir de problmes, c'est pour les vacances que j'ai un doute. 




> Jeudi 15, je t'ammnerai du pur Asian Dub


Cool, thanks.  ::wink::

----------


## Aitone

Bon ben si y en a qui vont voir Olivia Ruiz demain soir (mais j'en doute)  Caen, j'y serai...
Par contre, on ne pourra se voir que pendant le concert parce qu'aprs, je serai avec elle  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon ben si y en a qui vont voir Olivia Ruiz demain soir (mais j'en doute)  Caen, j'y serai...
> Par contre, on ne pourra se voir que pendant le concert parce qu'aprs, je serai avec elle


Et tu ose laisser ton chien tout seul pendant que tu matt... heu, regarde Olivia "chaipukoiStarAc" Ruiz ? Et mme si tu l'emmenais, tu oserai lui faire subir... heu, pardon, ecouter ca ?  ::aie::  

Attention : ceci est de la provocation (troll) et nullement gratuit !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je relance un peu le thread...

Je rappele que c'est le Jeudi 29 Mars  20h00  la Cartonnerie de Reims. En premire partie c'est The ARRS et en seconde, c'est Black Bomb A... Pour ceux qui aiment le bon gros mtal, faut pas hesiter !

PS : tient au faite, pour Aitone, O. Ruiz passe  Troyes la semaine prochaine !  :;):   Oups, j'ai oubli de prendre des places  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> PS : tient au faite, pour Aitone, O. Ruiz passe  Troyes la semaine prochaine !   Oups, j'ai oubli de prendre des places


 ::mouarf2:: 

Sinon moi je signale simplement  Aitone que j'ai obtenu mes congs et que par consquent on peut se retrouver  porte de Vincennes  l'heure prvue.  ::wink::

----------


## Aitone

Quoi ? ? ?  Olivia (on est intime maintenant  :;):  )passe  Reims et tu ne me l'avais pas dit ? ? ? Grrrrrr

Et sinon, je plussoie David, serons-nous plus de quatre au concert de BBA ?

----------


## Aitone

> Sinon moi je signale simplement  Aitone que j'ai obtenu mes congs et que par consquent on peut se retrouver  porte de Vincennes  l'heure prvue.


T'as pris ton vendredi aussi ? Moi j'ai dcal mes vacances d'un mois et j'hsite  poser mon vendredi 30...

----------


## Deadpool

> T'as pris ton vendredi aussi ? Moi j'ai dcal mes vacances d'un mois et j'hsite  poser mon vendredi 30...


J'ai pris toute la semaine.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

> J'ai pris toute la semaine.


Tant mieux, comme a je prend mon jeudi et mon vendredi et le mercredi soir, on va voir Olivia Ruiz  Troyes pour 20  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Tant mieux, comme a je prend mon jeudi et mon vendredi et le mercredi soir, on va voir Olivia Ruiz  Troyes pour 20


On en rediscutera jeudi.  ::wink::

----------


## Aitone

Je disais a pour te rigoler mais par acquis de conscience, jeudi, en plus du concert d'Asian dub aux Eurockennes, je te passerai le concert d'Olivia aux vieilles Charrues, et l tu verras, que sur scne et  la radio, c'est pas du tout la mme...

----------


## sinok

Il est bon ce concert aux eurock, j'ai pu le voir une fois sur ARTE et c'est vrai qu'il met une belle claque

----------


## Aitone

> Il est bon ce concert aux eurock, j'ai pu le voir une fois sur ARTE et c'est vrai qu'il met une belle claque


C'est le concert de leur DVD....

----------


## Aitone

Toujours personne pour BBA  Reims ? Je ne comprend pas comment une arme de dveloppeurs peut vouloir ainsi louper LA soire de sa vie  ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Toujours personne pour BBA  Reims ? Je ne comprend pas comment une arme de dveloppeurs peut vouloir ainsi louper LA soire de sa vie


C'est un gars qui ecoute du O.Ruiz qui vous l'dit ! Si c'est pas un signe de qualit, ca !  ::aie::  

Serieux, viendez, c'est bien, 13.10 la place, 13.10, pas chere...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je rajoute une couche pour vous dire que pour 13,10, non seulement vous avez Black Bomb A (metal neo punk oreille qui saigne hardcore... Pff, j'aime pas les etiquettes, mais bon...), The ARRS (heavy hardcore mtal bourrin qui tache)... Mais en plus vous avez...

DJENAH !!!

Donc precipitez vous (non, pas dans le ravin...) !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Aitone

Djenah ? Cool a... Tu me l'avais fait dcouvrir sur Jamendo je crois...
J'ai tlcharg des vidos d'eux (dispos sur le site)  un tremplin ou je ne sais plus quoi, et FRANCHEMENT, a cartonne !  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

Mais a prsage une soire plus qu'excellente a!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Bon, tout le monde est prt pour aprs demain ? 

Show must go on !  ::king::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon, tout le monde est prt pour aprs demain ?


Non, je suis pas pret... J'ai peur... Tous ses gens qui se sautent dessus sans connaitre leurs prnoms... Je vais rester chez moi  regarder Nouvelle Star... C'est moins dangereux... Et puis ca se trouve on verra Chimena Badi... C'est mon idole...

Nan, j'dconne. Ca va dechir son slip et l'lastique avec ! Une boucherie est annonce ds la premire mesure de Djenah et le sang ne sera revers qu'au dernier riffs de Black Bomb A. Venez en armure ou preparez vous  souffrir !  ::evilred::   ::furax::   ::langue::   ::furieux::  

Arggggggggggggg........

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

j-1

----------


## Aitone

Dans moins d'une heure il sera j-0 et Descent ne post plus ici.

C'est quand mme lui qui m'emmne et qui a les places...

Descent ?

----------


## Aitone

*terrible*

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

2h02 et vous etes deja arriv !!!!  :8O:  

Nous on est arriv a 2h30 !!! 

Et oui c'etait bien comme il faut... ULTIME

EDIT : bon maintenant on attend le pome de sieur Aitone  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

Et oui David, Descent est un vrai pilote.

Alors pour info, on a eu beaucoup de chance de se voir... en effet, s'il n'y avait pas de PC dans la salle de concert on n'aurait jamais rencontr ces Troyens, ma foi fort gentils.

----------


## Aitone

*D*j une premire Rid musicale de passe,
*J*'espre revoir d'autres concerts nous regrouper.
*E*n 3 concerts nous nous sommes trs bien amuss
*N*e serait-ce que tous les pogos qu'on a pu faire
*A*vec quelques boissons et seulement 2-3 bires,
*H*onneur  nous que d'avoir pu voir ce concert.

*T*errible d'avoir vu Joefou et DavidDeTroyes !
*H*onte  eux malheureusement de venir de Troyes
*E*n plus ces cons l n'taient pas 2 mais 3.
*A*lors Descent et moi on pouvait bien chercher,
*R*ellement, comment aurait-on pu les trouver ?
*R*ares sont les moments o nous n'avons pas trip,
*S*rieusement, davidDeTroyes m'a bien fait marrer.

*B*nissons maintenant le clou de la soire,
*L*a musique devait en effet nous rassembler.
*A*lors Black Bomb A nous a combl de plaisir
*C*'tait tellement bien qu'on ne voulait plus partir.
*K*ill the Killers, une petite chanson bien tripante,
*B*rutalisait tout une foule bien inconsciente.
*O*n se sautait tous dessus comme des petits fous
*M*me qui yen a un qui voulait pas, (c'est joefou).
*B*ref cette putain d'grosse soire fut bien gniale,
*A*lors continuons les RID musicales...

 ::yaisse::  en alexandrins en plus

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

C'est beau comme une chanson d'Olivia RUIZ...  ::cry::  (PS : Alors qui as defonc l'epaule de l'autres sur "My Mind is a Pussy" ????  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## joefou

Nan, la fosse c'tait pas pour moi, c'tait dj beau que je tienne debout tout le long (foutue crve, snirffll)...  ::lol::   Et il faut que je mange encore de la soupe... heu, non, du cindou avant de faire le poids suffisant pour revenir dans l'arne.

Bravo Aitone, je vois que ton me de poet... pardon, de pote a survecue  la soire ! Et j'ai cout les derniers Machine Head et Chimaira, et ben j'accroche bien aux deux finallement, mme si par moments si nos comprent de la chimre se lance dans des solos un peu longs sauce Heavy  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

Bon je passe vite fait pour dire que c'tait vraiment un pur concert et que je suis bien content d'avoir rencontr  nos amis troyens que l'on a failli pas voir comme l'a dit Aitone.   ::wink:: 

Juste un truc ngatif, ils taient vraiment relous les mecs qui faisaient du KDS dans la fosse.  ::roll:: 

PS: sympa le pome Aitone.
 ::D:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Juste un truc ngatif, ils taient vraiment relous les mecs qui faisaient du KDS dans la fosse.


C'est clair que les types qui s'eclatent en eclatant les autres, c'est limite...

Sauf quand on attrape Aitone et qu'on l'explose dans la fosse mais c'est autre chose...

----------


## Aitone

Juste pour rappel : jeudi soir Asian Dub Foundation sera prsent  l'Elyse Montmarte.

Pour les places : 27,5 

Normalement, Sinok est l ! D'autres amateurs ?

----------


## sinok

Oui oui, j'serais l, par contre vu l'heure avance (19h30), pas sr que j'arrive totalement pil poil.

Sinon je serais avec entre 1 et plus de potes...
@Dem peut tre

----------


## sinok

Bon alors c'est quoi le projet pour ce soir?

----------


## Deadpool

Me suit achet l'album Enemy Of The Enemy  (et j'ai cout le live que tu m'as filer Aitone) et je crois que vous pouvez me compter comme nouveau fan de ADB.  ::wink:: 

Le hic c'est que je suis pas dispo ce soir.  ::aie:: 

Dsol, je vous souhaite nanmoins un trs bon concert, vous me raconterez.  ::wink::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Me suit achet l'album Enemy Of The Enemy  (et j'ai cout le live que tu m'as filer Aitone) et je crois que vous pouvez me compter comme nouveau fan de ADB. 
> 
> Le hic c'est que je suis pas dispo ce soir. 
> 
> Dsol, je vous souhaite nanmoins un trs bon concert, vous me raconterez.


Pour ma part, j'ai ecout les albums de JoeFou (les nouveaux Machine Head et Chimera) et c'est des vrais tueries !!!

Vivement qu'on se fasse une nouvelle RIM* sur Paname !!! Je compte sur mes parisiens de developpeur pour nous organiser ca  (par contre pas avant mai les gars)

* Rencontre Inter Metalleux

----------


## Aitone

> Bon alors c'est quoi le projet pour ce soir?


 ::?:   on s'est loup  ::?:  



> je crois que vous pouvez me compter comme nouveau fan de ADB.


ADB ou ADF ?  :;):  



> Pour ma part, j'ai ecout les albums de JoeFou (les nouveaux Machine Head et Chimera) et c'est des vrais tueries !!!
> 
> Vivement qu'on se fasse une nouvelle RIM* sur Paname !!! Je compte sur mes parisiens de developpeur pour nous organiser ca (par contre pas avant mai les gars)


Machine Head et Chimaira passent ensemble en juin au Luxembourg et... je pense y aller. Ils ne viennent pas en France

----------


## sinok

> on s'est loup


Bah ouais...
a arrive, en mme temps vu le peuple et le manque de comm au pralable c'est normal.
Mais bon a valait la peine d'y aller quand mme,  le nouveau bassiste  du son, l'esprit reste, l'ambiance tait glop...
Voil.

Rien que pour Fortress ou Rebel Warrior (ami bidrohi) a valait la peine.

La prochaine fois, ou j'essaierais de me bouger pour une RID un de ces jours

Et si a tente quelqu'un mardi prochain il y a A Silver Mount Zion Orchestra & Tra La La Band au Cabaret Sauvage. Pour ceux qui arrivent  apprcier le post rock (ce groupe contient trois ou quatres membres de feu GodspeedYou! Black Emperor)

++

----------


## Aitone

Perso, j'ai trouv qu'il ont trop jou de musique de Tank (dernier album) et c'est srement celui que j'aime le moins

----------


## Aitone

Bon, je vais voir les Ogres de Barback le 12 mai  la maison de la musique  Nanterres.

Si cela intresse quelqu'un...

----------


## sinok

Pourquoi pas, galement le 17 juin la rue Ktanou  l'Olympia

----------


## Aitone

> Pourquoi pas, galement le 17 juin la rue Ktanou  l'Olympia


C'est pas nous qui sommes  la rue, c'est la rue Ktanou

Carrment, ils ne sont que 3 mais excellent jeu de scne

----------


## Deadpool

::alerte::  

The Police ajoute une date supplmentaire au Stade de France!

Avis aux fans.

http://www.fnacspectacles.com/place-...LICE-SDFPO.htm

----------


## Aitone

Bon ben Police samedi et dimanche.

Y'en a qui y vont ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon ben Police samedi et dimanche.
> 
> Y'en a qui y vont ?


Moi non malheureusement...  ::(: 

Mais j'ai des potes qui y vont..

Tu y vas toi? Si oui la chance.

----------


## Aitone

> Tu y vas toi? Si oui la chance.


SAMEDI  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> SAMEDI


 ::salo:: 

A noter qu'ils se sont pas fouls pour la premire partie :

C'est le groupe "Fiction Plane" qui l'assure. Or il s'agit du groupe du fils de Sting, bassiste chanteur comme son ppa.  :;): 

Profites-en bien.  :;):

----------


## sinok

Sinon avec un peu de distance, si des gens sont tents ppar le concert de 65daysofstatic le 10 Novembre au nouveau Casino

----------


## Aitone

Faut bien faire la promo de son fiston.
Je trouve pas a trs rock'n'roll quand mme.

Lors des tournes de Slayer, dans chaque pays, la premire partie est assure par un groupe local...

Sinon, premier concert au Stade de France et je suis pas trop mal plac mais je sais pas si les appareils photos sont autoriss. Quelqu'un sait ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> A noter qu'ils se sont pas fouls pour la premire partie :
> 
> C'est le groupe "Fiction Plane" qui l'assure. Or il s'agit du groupe du fils de Sting, bassiste chanteur comme son ppa. 
> 
> Profites-en bien.


Bah peut te dire que sa assure en live  :;): 

Entendu au Stade de Genve (depuis une maison surplombant le stade  ::yaisse2::  )

----------


## Aitone

Bon j'up ce topic pour vous lister les places de concerts en ma possession. Si certains y vont galement, qu'ils fassent signe  :;): 
Magma le 11 fvrier  la cit de la MusiqueLes Ogres de Barback le 25 fvrier  l'OlympiaRadiohead le 10 juin  Bercy (oui j'ai su m'y prendre  l'avance)

----------


## sinok

> Bon j'up ce topic pour vous lister les places de concerts en ma possession. Si certains y vont galement, qu'ils fassent signe Magma le 11 fvrier  la cit de la Musique



Faut signer o...
Le nombre de fois que je les ai rat de vraiment peu ceux l  ::):

----------


## Aitone

2 dates de prvues dans toute la France, faut signer vite  mon avis

----------


## sinok

Voir Magma en concert et mourir...
Ca y est j'ai ma place (enfin faut juste qu'elle arrive chez moi).... ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2:: 

*Mekank Destruktw Kommandh
*

Ca me tarde dj...

----------


## Aitone

> Voir Magma en concert et mourir...
> Ca y est j'ai ma place (enfin faut juste qu'elle arrive chez moi)....
> 
> *Mekank Destruktw Kommandh
> *
> 
> Ca me tarde dj...


Excellent  ::king::  Et trs bon album !

Le meilleur ?

----------


## sinok

En fait chez magma j'ai tendance  plus triper sur les normes enregistrements live du groupe, comme le double Khntark (Hha live) ou encore celui o ils font l'ouverture du morceau MDK par le 



> Terrien, si je t'ai convoqu c'est parce que tu le mrites. Ma divine et  combien crbrale conscience m'oblige  le faire. Tes actes perfides et grossiers m'ont fortement dplu. Les sanctions qui te seront infliges dpasseront les limites de l'entendement humain et inhumain car tu as, dans ton incommensurable orgueil et ton insondable ignorance, impunment os me dfier, me provoquer et dclencher dans toute son immensit ma colre effroyablement destructrice entranant inexorablement ton chtiment. Race maudite.


Ce qui me daye c'est que le DD sur lequel j'avais ce genre de ppites m'a lach en cours de route et un peu la flemme de tout rencoder (et surtout de retrouver le pote qui m'avais pass les galettes il y a 8 ans de )

----------


## Deadpool

Un petit concert d'Infectious Grooves + Fishbone le samedi 26 avril 2008  l'Elyse Montmartre ca tente quelqu'un?

Non parce que mon avis un concert avec une telle affiche a va tre le feu.  ::D:

----------


## Aitone

> Un petit concert d'Infectious Grooves + Fishbone le samedi 26 avril 2008  l'Elyse Montmartre ca tente quelqu'un?


Je prend  ::D: 

Et quitte  m'attirer les foudres de bon nombre de membre de cette taverne musicale, il y a samedi 26 janvier un show case d'Olivia Ruiz  la fnac des Halles  ::king:: 
Donc j'y serai  ::king::

----------


## sinok

Trs peu pour moi ^^.

Sinon j'ai failli gravement me planter pour Magma (je croyais que c'tait le week end du 2 fvrier ou je ne pouvais tre en aucun cas pour Paris, mais en regardant  nouveau mes places j'ai vu que c'tait le 11) et revendre ma place. ::boulet::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je prend 
> 
> Et quitte  m'attirer les foudres de bon nombre de membre de cette taverne musicale, il y a samedi 26 janvier un show case d'Olivia Ruiz  la fnac des Halles 
> Donc j'y serai


 ::mouarf:: 

PS : je me moque, je me moque mais j'ai vu un extrait d'une de ses chan... chan... chansons (dsol, je bloque sur ce mot quand on parle d'OR) et l'arrangement tait sympa (elle avais pris un beatbox pour le refrain et la basse tait plus prsente). Limite j'ai aim... J'ai honte !

----------


## Deadpool

> PS : je me moque, je me moque mais j'ai vu un extrait d'une de ses chan... chan... chansons (dsol, je bloque sur ce mot quand on parle d'OR) et l'arrangement tait sympa (elle avais pris un beatbox pour le refrain et la basse tait plus prsente). Limite j'ai aim... J'ai honte !



BOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH, LA HONTE.  ::aie:: 


PS : ca tente pas le concert de Fishbone + Infectious Grooves?

----------


## Aitone

Pour sauvegarde pour Adrien :

Ne plus parler aux David
Ne plus parler aux David
Ne plus parler aux David
Ne plus parler aux David
Ne plus parler aux David
Ne plus parler aux David
Ne plus parler aux David
Ne plus parler aux David
Ne plus parler aux David
...........

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> PS : ca tente pas le concert de Fishbone + Infectious Grooves?


C'est la date et le tarif qui me botte pas mais sinon a aurai pu tre sympa (a moins que joe se prosterne devant en moi en me suppliant de l'accompagner mais bon)




> Pour sauvegarde pour Adrien :
> 
> Ne plus parler aux David
> Ne plus parler aux David
> Ne plus parler aux David
> Ne plus parler aux David
> Ne plus parler aux David
> Ne plus parler aux David
> Ne plus parler aux David
> ...


 ::langue::

----------


## joefou

> PS : je me moque, je me moque mais j'ai vu un extrait d'une de ses chan... chan... chansons (dsol, je bloque sur ce mot quand on parle d'OR) et l'arrangement tait sympa (elle avais pris un beatbox pour le refrain et la basse tait plus prsente). Limite j'ai aim... J'ai honte !


Faire gnuflexion aprs cette dclaration ci-dessus... je dirais comme Deadpool...

HOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH !!!!!! LA HONTE !!!!

Surtout aprs t'avoir fil du Devildriver  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

Nouveau post-it :

Ne plus parler non plus  joe
Ne plus parler non plus  joe
Ne plus parler non plus  joe
Ne plus parler non plus  joe
Ne plus parler non plus  joe
Ne plus parler non plus  joe
Ne plus parler non plus  joe
Ne plus parler non plus  joe
...............

----------


## sinok

> Faire gnuflexion aprs cette dclaration ci-dessus... je dirais comme Deadpool...
> 
> HOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH !!!!!! LA HONTE !!!!



Pas grand chose de mieux  dire

----------


## Aitone

> Pas grand chose de mieux  dire


Bon et moi je vais parler  qui  la fin

 ::langue::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon et moi je vais parler  qui  la fin


A moi, copain !  ::aie:: 




> Surtout aprs t'avoir fil du Devildriver


D'ailleurs pour pas faire de HS : trouve nous un concert de Lamb of god et de DevilDriver et ce sera la fte !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

Adrien,

Vu que tu es intress par Fishbone + Infectious, tu veux pas aussi venir pour The Mars Volta le 5 mars?

 :;):

----------


## Aitone

> Adrien,
> 
> Vu que tu es intress par Fishbone + Infectious, tu veux pas aussi venir pour The Mars Volta le 5 mars?


Tout dpend de toi... 
Moi les concerts, a me tente toujours... Mais je veux que tu dises ici mme explicitement que tu aimes Olivia Ruiz...  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Tout dpend de toi... 
> Moi les concerts, a me tente toujours... Mais je veux que tu dises ici mme explicitement que tu aimes Olivia Ruiz...


Oh, le coup bas !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## joefou

> Tout dpend de toi... 
> Moi les concerts, a me tente toujours... Mais je veux que tu dises ici mme explicitement que tu aimes Olivia Ruiz...


Rsiste Deadpool ! pense  la France !  tes anctres hurlant leur suppliques exhortant  la rsistance !

Et ne te laisse pas avoir par la fameuse ouverture d'esprit. He ouai, y'en a qu'on essay, ils ont eut des problmes...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Tout dpend de toi... 
> Moi les concerts, a me tente toujours... Mais je veux que tu dises ici mme explicitement que tu aimes Olivia Ruiz...





> Oh, le coup bas !





> Rsiste Deadpool ! pense  la France !  tes anctres hurlant leur suppliques exhortant  la rsistance !
> 
> Et ne te laisse pas avoir par la fameuse ouverture d'esprit. He ouai, y'en a qu'on essay, ils ont eut des problmes...



 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Ben coute, dsol, tu ne me fera jamais dire une chose pareil.

La seule chose de gentil que je pourrais dire sur Olivia Ruiz, c'est qu'elle est franchement pas mal physiquement.

----------


## Aitone

> Envoy par Adrien Artero
> 
> 
> Cela s'appelle l'excellence d'un gars qui coute de la musique non ? couter de tout, tre clectique et ne pas se confiner  une catgorie...
> 
> 
> +1


 ::langue::

----------


## Deadpool

> 


Rho, le prend pas comme a, c'est pour de rire.  ::lol::

----------


## sinok

Bon beh magma c'tait juste de la boulette, me suis rgal hier soir.
Dommage qu'Adrien n'ait pu venir. 
Premire partie avec 50 minutes de medley Magmaifiant non stop, passage ariens, les quatre voix, le duo Philippe Bussonnet (basse) / Christian Vander(Batterie) juste montrueux (je ne vois pas normment de couple basse/batt capable de rivaliser  l'heure actuelle, au moins sur la seine franaise, et sur la scne internationale il font plus que se tenir). Et dedans que du bon en plus, avec des enchainements ber fluides.

Deuxime partie, carrment plus jazz avec une sorte de rtrospective vers du Coltrane & cie. Et c'est l que tu vois, qu'en plus d'tre Magma, les zikos sont aussi des tueurs en jazz, et techniquement plus qu'aboutis (comme Emmanuel Borghi aux claviers, Vander  la batterie, mais  on le savait dj, un Bussonet fluide et alternant puissance et finesse sur sa basse tout en restant dans le carcan jazz, Benoit Alziary au vibraphone & ainsi de suite par contre le quatuor de voix se prtait moins au cadre)...

Bref bon gros trip hier soir  la Cit de la Musique.
Puis depuis le temps que je rvais de la voir (genre dix ans)

Sinok juste dans un autre monde
Wurdah itah

----------


## Deadpool

Je me permet de remonter le sujet pour vous parler d'un concert  venir qui me tente grave.

Il s'agit du concert d'Opeth  l'Elyse Montmartre le 28 novembre prochain.

Et apparemment, ils seraient accompagns par Cynic et The Ocean.

Une affiche pareille, a doit valoir le coup.  ::D: 

Ca intresse des gens?  :;):

----------


## sinok

I'm In
Faut juste que je sois sur de prendre les places.
J'ai peut tre un pote qui pourrait treintress,  voir

----------


## lper

> Ca intresse des gens?


Pourquoi pas...Je connais pas du tout mais juste le fait de trouver un prtexte pour monter sur Paris ce week-end ! :8-):

----------


## Deadpool

Bon ben vendu alors, je prends ma place ce soir.  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Bon ay, j'ai pris ma place.

Juste une petite correction le concert est le 27 novembre en fait (c'est un jeudi soir), j'espre que a change rien pour vous.  :;):

----------


## zodd

arff.. un jeudi soir. je pourrai pas y aller.. suis deg..

----------


## Deadpool

> arff.. un jeudi soir. je pourrai pas y aller.. suis deg..


Ils passent  Toulouse le lendemain si a peut t'arranger.  :;): 

Sinon lper tu es vraiment motiv pour venir?

----------


## lper

> Sinon lper tu es vraiment motiv pour venir?


Domage que a tombe un jeudi, j'ai encore des semaines de 5 jours de travail... charge de revanche ! :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Mes amis, il y a un autre concert sympa le 8 octobre au Zenith de Paris :

In Flames + Gojira + Sonic Syndicate.

Des amateurs?  :;): 

Bon c'est 40 tout de mme.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Le 8 octobre c'est trop short pour moi mais avec JoeFou on va  Reims (oui pour pas changer, le 30 janvier prochain, oui je sais a fait loin).

J'aimerai bien qu'on y aille ensemble !!! On se retrouve au caf ?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Le 8 octobre c'est trop short pour moi mais avec JoeFou on va  Reims (oui pour pas changer, le 30 janvier prochain, oui je sais a fait loin).
> 
> J'aimerai bien qu'on y aille ensemble !!! On se retrouve au caf ?


Ouais pourquoi pas Reims aprs tout. Et pis t'as raison, le 8 octobre a fait short. Allez vendu.

Et a me va pour le caf.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

Nous sommes dj 3 de dvp  aller voir les Fatals Picards le 30 octobre  Paris.

qui en est ?

----------


## Deadpool

Je remonte pour reparler du concert de Gojira de Reims qui aura lieu le 30 janvier 2009 pour savoir qui cela intresserait sachant que pour l'instant nous sommes 3 de DVP  y aller : DavidDeTroyes, Joefou et moi-mme.  ::D: 

Adrien?

----------


## Aitone

> Je remonte pour reparler du concert de Gojira de Reims qui aura lieu le 30 janvier 2009 pour savoir qui cela intresserait sachant que pour l'instant nous sommes 3 de DVP  y aller : DavidDeTroyes, Joefou et moi-mme. 
> 
> Adrien?


Disons que j'ai une petite revanche  prendre sur DDT dans la fosse de concert de mtal  ::twisted::

----------


## joefou

> Disons que j'ai une petite revanche  prendre sur DDT dans la fosse de concert de mtal


Qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas au nom d'Olivia ?  :;): 

Si quelqu'un a un camescope je veux bien filmer le rglement de compte. Et bien sr on met sur youtube

----------


## Aitone

> Si quelqu'un a un camescope je veux bien filmer le rglement de compte. Et bien sr on met sur youtube


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

Tu veux humilier DDT devant des millions d'internautes ?

----------


## joefou

> Tu veux humilier DDT devant des millions d'internautes ?


Humilier, humilier... c'est  dire qu'il s'est entrain depuis, il a pris du muscle et intgr quelques techniques shaolins en vue de ce grand rendez.
Vae victis. On peut ouvrir les paris. Je tiendrai le registre  ct du bar. Pas de mise en dessous de 10$.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

*BOOM 
BOOM
BOOM*

Mesdames et messieurs, Welcome to the death ring of the dead.

A ma droite, *Adrien*, 10 kg tout mouill, 1m05 debout sur une chaise, 12Kg en dvelopp-couch, le 100m en moins de 30s (29 plus exactement), le tout bas sur une agilit plus rigide qu'un mur...

A ma gauche, *David*, un monstre de muscle, l'intelligence d'une Pentium, la beaut de Georges Clooney et le charisme de Paul Newman...

*BOOM
BOOM
BOOM*

Messieurs, pas de coup bas, pas de morsure ou d'arrachage d'oreille, pas de tirage de langue et pas de gros mot.

*TING TING TING*
 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> *BOOM 
> BOOM
> BOOM*
> 
> Mesdames et messieurs, Welcome to the death ring of the dead.
> 
> A ma droite, *Adrien*, 10 kg tout mouill, 1m05 debout sur une chaise, 12Kg en dvelopp-couch, le 100m en moins de 30s (29 plus exactement), le tout bas sur une agilit plus rigide qu'un mur...
> 
> A ma gauche, *David*, un monstre de muscle, l'intelligence d'une Pentium, la beaut de Georges Clooney et le charisme de Paul Newman...
> ...



 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 

Je sais pas ce qui me fait le plus rire, la description physique d'Adrien ou la tienne.  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 

Je sais que a va valoir son pesant de cacahutes cette RID musicale.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je sais que a va valoir son pesant de cacahutes cette RID musicale.


Ca va tre une tuerie, oui !  ::yaisse2:: 

Pour ceux qui cherche des places : http://www.ticketnet.fr/shop/fr/mani...2&idtier=78768

Reste plus qu' attendre pour connatre la premire partie (X-Vision ou Dagoba, a m'ira trs trs bien...) ::hola::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Apparemment c'est Cryptic Whisper en premire partie (death metal mlodique de Reims). 

Bon, je connais pas (et j'ai peur que a me plaise pas) mais tant pis, on  nos places (avec JoeFou), on se rattrapera sur Gojira !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon j'ai ma place moi aussi.  ::): 

Je vais aussi  voir pour prendre mon vendredi aprs-midi histoire de venir dans de bonnes conditions.  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon j'ai ma place moi aussi. 
> 
> Je vais aussi  voir pour prendre mon vendredi aprs-midi histoire de venir dans de bonnes conditions.


Je pense qu'on partira vers 17:30 de Troyes donc on arrivera vers 19:00 sur Reims (histoire de bouffer un bout avant de faire les cons). On en reparlera d'ici l mais on pourrai se retrouver pour bouffer ensemble...  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pour des raisons personnels, notre prsence (joefou et moi-mme) au concert est incertaine. Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'volution des choses...

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour des raisons personnels, notre prsence (joefou et moi-mme) au concert est incertaine. Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'volution des choses...


Ouch! 

J'espre que je ne vais pas me retrouver tout seul  aller  ce concert.

Adrien? 

J'espre aussi que les raisons qui rendent votre venue incertaine ne sont pas trop graves.  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ouch! 
> 
> J'espre que je ne vais pas me retrouver tout seul  aller  ce concert.
> 
> Adrien? 
> 
> J'espre aussi que les raisons qui rendent votre venue incertaine ne sont pas trop graves.


En tous cas, je ferai mon maximum/ncessaire pour tre prsent, promis. Pour le moment considrez que je serai prsent...

----------


## Deadpool

Bon sinon, j'ai vu que le groupe Magma faisait 3 dates au Casino de Paris pour leur 40 ans de carrire.

Je ne les ai jamais vu en concert, d'ailleurs je ne connais pas trs bien mais voir Christian Vander et sa clique en live a doit valoir le coup non?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon sinon, j'ai vu que le groupe Magma faisait 3 dates au Casino de Paris pour leur 40 ans de carrire.
> 
> Je ne les ai jamais vu en concert, d'ailleurs je ne connais pas trs bien mais voir Christian Vander et sa clique en live a doit valoir le coup non?


C'est un tout petit peu diffrent de Gojira...

----------


## sinok

> Bon sinon, j'ai vu que le groupe Magma faisait 3 dates au Casino de Paris pour leur 40 ans de carrire.
> 
> Je ne les ai jamais vu en concert, d'ailleurs je ne connais pas trs bien mais voir Christian Vander et sa clique en live a doit valoir le coup non?


Ca le vaut carrment, je les ai vus l'anne dernire  la cit de la musique, gros kif (bon en mme temps je suis tomb dans magma il y a au bas mot 10 ans et j'ai jamais pu redescendre du trip, donc je ne suis pas franchement objectif.
Quoi qu'il en soit le line up est constitu, comme d'usuel, d'excellents musiciens de la scne jazz, et vu le nombre de zicos que magma a fait merger  sur la scne franais (lockwood, Janick Top, Paganotti...) Gros trip.

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est un tout petit peu diffrent de Gojira...


Je me doute.  ::mouarf::  Dj, c'est pas vraiment le mme style de musique.  :;):

----------

